# Tinned Chappie?



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone else feed a large dog exclusively on this?

We have our boy on it at the moment as we need a bland food to settle his stomach, and while he copes OK with it, the feeding guide suggests over 3 410g tins a day for him.

I've no problem with feeding him this many tins (and we'll get the larger ones if it continues to suit him), but somehow he manages to turn 3 tins of Chappie into the equivalent of about 6 tins in waste. All healthyish and bulky but so voluminous

Just wondered if anyone found the feeding guide to be accurate or if in your experience they over/under estimate the feeding guide?

I know everyone's dog is different. Jack is very sedentary, but we've always found he's needed at least the suggested amount for a healthy weight, averagely active dog, if not a little more.

With his gastric issues we can't really afford for him to lose weight, but I also don't want to feed him more than necessary as quite apart from the waste, we need to keep overloading his digestive system to a minimum.

Just looking for others experiences really.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I tried Ben on chappie when I was trying to find something to settle his tum - and my mum uses it for her dog.

With both of them, we found that more waste was produced than with some other foods they've been on - and from comments made by others in various threads I've read, this seems to be fairly common.

Re getting the correct amount, I tend to start with the RDA and then see if they lose / gain weight and adjust accordingly. Maisie is currently only getting 1/2 the RDA of her dry and 1/4 the RDA of wet and I'm still struggling to get the weight off her!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

PennyGSD said:


> Does anyone else feed a large dog exclusively on this?
> 
> We have our boy on it at the moment as we need a bland food to settle his stomach, and while he copes OK with it, the feeding guide suggests over 3 410g tins a day for him.
> 
> ...


I feed mine Chappie when I have run out of RC and have to wait for it to come. Three tins each per day and yes, you do get more poo, but at least it is healthy.

What I don't like are all those empty tins to dispose of!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

hi we have used chappie loads of times for our dog, as had recurrent boults of pancretisi and its meant to be sensitive to the stomach. with rice/fish based ingredients . It is reccomended by my vet if mine has a bad tum. And mine didnt seem to loose weight on it but yes he did pooh. I have found that burns seems to be good for mine now.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

There is no scorn in feeding tinned Chappie! For some, it's the only food they can tolerate. When faced with that or nothing, I know what I would chose.

I used it for Heidi when she had tum probs and it worked v well. Unfortunately, the cereal content made her itch so I had to change. I fed the same amount of Chappie as I do other wets (ND, NH, WW etc). Yes, there was humongous output but all v firm and healthy. I suppose it's lots of crap in and lots out but if it works, you cant fault it!

Sometimes it's easy to get carried away away with "feeding the best I can". The current Pedigree ad puts that into perspective for me. I would def feed Pedigree if it meant saving a life. Not sure that's how it's intended to come across tho


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Re getting the correct amount, I tend to start with the RDA and then see if they lose / gain weight and adjust accordingly. Maisie is currently only getting 1/2 the RDA of her dry and 1/4 the RDA of wet and I'm still struggling to get the weight off her!


Yes of course, and this is what I would normally do, but if anyone had any previous experience I would prefer to start with what others suggest is an accurate RDA as it's slightly more important to be accurate with Jack.

However, I decided to look up how many calories he was on previously, which was 1445, and I'll feed him the corresponding amount of calories in Chappie, which handily enough comes to 3 tins. Ah well. Looks like we'll be collecting elephant poos for a while.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

PennyGSD said:


> Ah well. Looks like we'll be collecting elephant poos for a while.


Best of luck ...... I was in [email protected] today and they had some Extra Large poop bags ..... I did wonder what they might be needed for (the ones I get would take a pretty hefty poop!) but maybe this is it! :yikes:


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Mum2Heidi said:


> There is no scorn in feeding tinned Chappie! For some, it's the only food they can tolerate. When faced with that or nothing, I know what I would chose.
> 
> I used it for Heidi when she had tum probs and it worked v well. Unfortunately, the cereal content made her itch so I had to change. I fed the same amount of Chappie as I do other wets (ND, NH, WW etc). Yes, there was humongous output but all v firm and healthy. I suppose it's lots of crap in and lots out but if it works, you cant fault it!
> 
> Sometimes it's easy to get carried away away with "feeding the best I can". The current Pedigree ad puts that into perspective for me. I would def feed Pedigree if it meant saving a life. Not sure that's how it's intended to come across tho


I donated my remaining 6-7 trays of wainwrights turkey to the pedigree rescue stand in asda  
Its worth remembering dogs like in the Pedigree advert. A dog fed Chappie, Pedigree or any balanced dog food is lucky.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I've always wondered, what is it about Chappie that makes it good for sensitive dogs?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I've always wondered, what is it about Chappie that makes it good for sensitive dogs?


I think that is the million dollar question. Given the ingredients, it shouldn't work, but it does just seem to!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

PennyGSD said:


> Does anyone else feed a large dog exclusively on this?
> 
> We have our boy on it at the moment as we need a bland food to settle his stomach, and while he copes OK with it, the feeding guide suggests over 3 410g tins a day for him.
> 
> ...


I havent, but I know a fair few dogs who are and they have done very well on it, most seem to not do well on most other things, tum and digestive wise yet once on it they have settled and been fine.

Vets in fact seemed to suggest using it quite a lot pre all the prescription special diets.

Hard for me to comment on the quantities as only having sled dog breeds who dont need anywhere near other breeds of their size, all the reccomendations on food are way to much for what they need anyway. In general though I think a lot of the guides are on the over generous side for a lot of dogs.


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

We buy boxes of tins at our Boarding Kennels. We like to use them when we have a dog with a sensitive stomach or on a light diet due to medication. Smells of sweetcorn!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

dandogman said:


> I've always wondered, what is it about Chappie that makes it good for sensitive dogs?


Dunno, but it is  

OP. Muddy is 42kgs, 8 years old and has been fed Chappie constantly since he was 2 years old. He gets 2 825g tins per day..........imagine the output!! :yikes:


----------



## GertrudeJekyll (Sep 4, 2010)

A good friend of mine has one of her old lurchers exclusively on this - it's the only food he can tolerate.

He's doing very well now seeing as went rapidly downhill after a serious illness - Chappie has been a godsend for them both.


----------

